

Word 2010: For all of your Revolutionary Ideas - Splines
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw%5F1I1oYApw

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Very clever. Now if only all the complete crap-heads who send me bags and bags
of, well, manure (no, I won't even call it fertilizer) would learn to use Word
properly, sensibly and with restraint, it might actually be funny.

As it is, it just makes me cringe.

------
its_raining
Love it! MS Office has done quite a remarkable job the last few iterations.
Wish other Microsoft products had good ol' T.J. doing the ads for them.

------
Splines
Full disclosure: I work on the Word team. It was nice seeing a fun video
showcasing our product :)

